# LHCF needs a Bookmarking feature



## Caramel Jewel (Feb 18, 2009)

There are threads that are highly active and get longer and longer, and there are other threads that are no longer active but grew quite long but may spark the attention of someone to read it...What I think the LHCF needs is a way to mark a thread at the last post that was read by an individual so when they come back to it, they are not fishing through pages and pages .....I'm just say'n


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 18, 2009)

You could write it down or you could bookmark the specific page yourself in your internet browser and just pick up where you left off. But I guess the bookmarking thing is a good idea.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Feb 18, 2009)

I wrote down whre I was in old transitioners thread...it had like 900 posts or something...but there is another thread I post in that is active now and it doesn't make since to save the page or to constantly write down where I am....


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 18, 2009)

If you click on the downward pointing blue arrow in a box in front of the thread title, it will automatically take you to your last read post in the thread - but that assumes that you have read the thread to the end, as it just shows you the new posts since the last time you were in the thread. 
Otherwise, yeah, you'll have to manually bookmark it.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Feb 18, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> If you click on the downward pointing blue arrow in a box in front of the thread title, it will automatically take you to your last read post in the thread - but that assumes that you have read the thread to the end, as it just shows you the new posts since the last time you were in the thread.
> Otherwise, yeah, you'll have to manually bookmark it.


 
I'll work on that........


----------



## Rae1234 (Feb 18, 2009)

this is a good idea


----------



## The Sweetest B (Feb 18, 2009)

I was just thinking about asking if there is a way to do this.  It would be nice to mark each page read once you are through so it would not matter what computer you are at.  I read at home, laptop and work.  Sometimes I am so confused as where I was.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is what I do when I want to continue reading a thread later. 



RavenMaven said:


> You could write it down or _*you could bookmark the specific page yourself in your internet browser and just pick up where you left off.*_ But I guess the bookmarking thing is a good idea.


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Feb 21, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> If you click on the downward pointing blue arrow in a box in front of the thread title, it will automatically take you to your last read post in the thread - but that assumes that you have read the thread to the end, as it just shows you the new posts since the last time you were in the thread.
> Otherwise, yeah, you'll have to manually bookmark it.


 

I tried this, that button is only there when I (you) post in the thread...


----------

